# Fun Job Today



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I got to do a fun job today, did a job for wal-mart, in the auto bays, one of there retractable air supply hoses reel that secured to the beam 15 to 20 up above the bays had broken, had to remove it and replace it with an existing retractable air supply hose reel that was not in use from one of there empty bays, all tho it was an easy switch, it was fun, different then the normal service routine, only real plumbing involved was to solder up a couple of copper 90 for the connection, (yes I said copper not pex) , dealing with 150 psi air line, so no pex for that line.

Any who, that was part of my day.:thumbsup:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

20' is a little high for this old man - I kinda prefer basements 

U didn't run into TM there did u?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

KCplumber said:


> U didn't run into TM there did u?


Not TM, but I did look down the plumbing isle looking for wet-head he was not there today. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I like a break from the normal also Ron. I like the Walmart service guys they are cool with me and they have a nice work facility.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea wal-mart is in the news these days, lawsuit could go to the supreme court over unfair wage acts.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I got you all beat. I drove my super around till noon because his drivers license had expired so he can't drive. And he has to wait another day or 2 waiting for his birth certificate before he can get it renewed. So it looks like I'll be doing it again at least tomorrow.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We welded some structural steel posts to upper and lower brackets today. 

It's a pool house, and the posts hold up a hip roof, on 6" x 14" PSL beams. The lower end of the posts were embedded in the footer, thru the slab, but whoever set them missed one corner by about a foot. :laughing:

For a gc I do a little work for. T & M job.whistling2 Sweet, cause I was freaking tripping over the framers all damn day.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I went to walmart today, needed Ink cartridges for the printer. I saw a pregnant 14yr old. I caught myself wondering when the last time TM was in town.:laughing:


----------

